# New Puppy Refusing to Drink Water



## liz1432 (May 29, 2014)

Hi, I have just got a six week old irish blue Staffordshire bull terrior and he is refusing to drink water. I picked him up today at around 5 when we got in he has two licks of the water but has been nowhere near since, no matter how much we have tried, e.g. different bowels ect However I did then decide to try him with some cows milk at about 2 o clock as the puppy has been very unsettled and constantly crying which to be fair I have expected because he has come from a litter of nine and I can imagine it feeling really lonely for him. He drank straight away but then reading information on here informed me that I shouldn't do that so I took it off him straight away, however I am scared he will dehydrate. Is this just me overreacting or do I have something to worry about, I am at the vets on Friday anyway and will mention it then but some info in the mean time will be very helpful. :smile5:


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Its probably stressed out,poor thing get a hot water bottle ,if you have one that fits into a teddy even better ,if not wrap a blanket around it, and a ticking alarm clock and when he goes to sleep put them with him.

It should help comfort him,for now try a bit of goats milk or you can get dried puppy milk from a pet store.if he still refuses to drink get some infant dioralyte and syringe or spoon some into him .


----------



## liz1432 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you, I did think it could be related to him being a bit stressed, hopefully he will be a bit more settled come tomorrow. I haven't left his side yet, so I am currently sleeping on the couch (well trying to if I didn't keep waking to check on him). Ive put a ticking alarm clock with him and so far so good and he does no seem a lot more settled. must be so hard for him at the min especially when he come from a litter of nine. But thank you I do appreciate your advice. :smile5:


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

When our pup was unwell i managed to get liquid in him by crushing some ice and putting it in his food bowl


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Go careful on the cows milk, it often gives puppies diahorrea. Probably he'll drink when he's thirsty. You can check for dehydration by pinching together skin, somewhere it's quite thin, it should spring back fairly quickly...if it stays 'tented' it can signify dehydration.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

He's probably just unsettled, but you do need to try to persuade him to consume fluids. 

- Getting them to play with icecubes can work pretty well. 
-Try giving chicken stock (or some other meat-flavour stock) instead of water.
- Try really overcooking some white rice in a lot of water. Don't drain it, just see if you dog can be persuaded to eat small amounts of the rice/water mixture. (This also works really well for dogs with tummy upsets).

You might find that your pup is willing to lick water off of your hand, even if they're not keen on drinking from a bowl.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

What food are you feeding him? Wet food contains water, and so you may not find him needing additional fluids or as much fluids as you think.

At 6 weeks old, he will only have a small stomach anyway.

If feeding dry food, soak the kibble in warm water. Again another way to get additional fluids into the body.

As the others have said, hes only just arrived its only been a few hours in your care so he will be out of sorts, but i am sure he will settle soon. In all fairness i would stick with one bowl, after all he did have a tiny drink initially.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

victoria171168 said:


> Its probably stressed out,poor thing get a hot water bottle ,if you have one that fits into a teddy even better ,if not wrap a blanket around it, and a ticking alarm clock and when he goes to sleep put them with him.
> 
> It should help comfort him,for now try a bit of goats milk or you can get *dried puppy milk* from a pet store.if he still refuses to drink get some infant dioralyte and syringe or spoon some into him .


Bolded bit - our pup loved this when he came home at 6wk old.. he'd drink this over eating his food! 
A member - SleepingLion - helped us getting started with our pup and we made a sort of weetabix mixture with this puppy milk and the kibble whilst he settled in with us 

Hope he perks up soon.
Ps. Pics are a must. Bet he is gorgeous!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

liz1432 said:


> Hi, I have just got a six week old irish blue Staffordshire bull terrior and he is refusing to drink water. I picked him up today at around 5 when we got in he has two licks of the water but has been nowhere near since, no matter how much we have tried, e.g. different bowels ect However I did then decide to try him with some cows milk at about 2 o clock as the puppy has been very unsettled and constantly crying which to be fair I have expected because he has come from a litter of nine and I can imagine it feeling really lonely for him. He drank straight away but then reading information on here informed me that I shouldn't do that so I took it off him straight away, however I am scared he will dehydrate. Is this just me overreacting or do I have something to worry about, I am at the vets on Friday anyway and will mention it then but some info in the mean time will be very helpful. :smile5:


Really he shouldn't ideally be away from his mum until 8 weeks old.

Puppies and dogs can be intolerant to the lactose in cows milk so that's why it shouldn't be given.

A lot of breeders use goats milk thats usually OK and well received, or you can buy whats called puppy milk that wont upset them.

Personally I would get some of either, and try him with a dilution part water and part milk, and then slowly a bit at a time, reduce the milk and add more water, you may be able to get him on water completely with weaker and weaker dilutions of the milk as you go.


----------

